# You can NOT hide!



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

For those of you worried about OnStar....take a look at this!!!!

Gigapixel.com - 2011 Stanley Cup Game 7 Canucks Fan Zone

Pick a spot, hit the "+" on the left hand side. You can zoom in and look at the faces very clearly.

You all are naiive if you think OnStar is a threat. There is technology out there that already has you pegged. When you walk through an airport, officials can see how much cash you are carrying and read your credit cards. If you carry a driver's license, the magnetic strip on it carries your driving history and your criminal history and if you have a concealed handgun license. If you carry a cellphone, you are being tracked by satellite technology. Police can find out exactly where you have been to within 500 feet. The government can read your license plate number from space. Sorry, but you can not hide.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

kejmack said:


> For those of you worried about OnStar....take a look at this!!!!
> 
> Gigapixel.com - 2011 Stanley Cup Game 7 Canucks Fan Zone
> 
> ...


well that is a cheery thought for this morning.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

Sources on all this? 

I don't disagree with the premise that people enjoy far less privacy than they might think they do, but misinformation and hype doesn't help anyone be a more prepared person.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Smithy said:


> Sources on all this?


Excuse me, but my post is not hype or misinformation! I work for a police department and we track people's cellphones all the time. The officers also look at cellphones when they arrest a subject. Take out your driver's license and look at the metal strip on the back. Take a $20 bill out of your wallet and hold it up to the light. Do you see the metal strip along one edge?

You can choose to not to believe me, but it is not hype or misinformation. I provided a link for you to check out the photograph for yourself.


----------



## paladin562 (Jun 30, 2010)

Big Brother is here.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

All I'm asking for is sources. Something suggesting that what you say is true.

I am aware that cellphones, particularly smart phones with GPS chips, can be interrogated through the cell network and the phone's location revealed (not the same as "tracked from space").

A driver's license may carry your unique identifier, which may then be compared to a database, but doesn't carry information on it that's updated without you providing access to it.

I am unaware of any technology out there that can count the bills in my wallet from afar, or "read my credit cards" (not even sure what that means... steal my numbers? Or determine my spending habits?) without close physical access.

Reading a license plate from space makes no sense, even if the technical capability exists. A basic understanding of orbital mechanics of reconnaisance satellites, and the resources requried to task imagery of US citizens, would illustrate the phenominal interest the government would have to have in order to bother. Getting off of traffic cameras is a lot easier, or other security camera networks, assuming you're in a built-up area. But why bother to read a plate, when the phone, like you've asserted, can be tracked? What should really scare you is the data logger in your car, and whether that can be accessed or hacked either by your mechanic, or through an Onstar-like service that uses wireless technology to exfiltrate your driving history.

Megapixel photography isn't exactly new, and is generally limited, in my experience, to public events where no expectation of privacy exists anyway. Yes, facial recognition software could scour those photos and find out who was there, assuming the face is in a database already, but to what end? Do you actually think Law Enforcement cares you went to a soccer game, unless there's a compelling reason you shouldn't be?

_My opinion on the subject,_ for what little it's worth, is this. The government isn't the one you should be worried about.

Every time you post up here, you are exposing information to the world. Your IP address, which can be associated with your geographic location, tells more about where you are than cellphones or satellites, with a fraction of the effort. Every time you use a bank card to withdraw cash, use a credit card, or even make a financial transaction at the teller desk, the time, date, and location of that exchange is recorded. Your receipt at the supermarket is stored in their computer database, and a pattern of the things you buy is established.

The records of your phone activity (who you call and when, as well as calls you receive) establishes a more useful "pattern of life" than any Bond-style surveillance you might imagine you're under. It's a simple exercise to do, particularly if you have a cellphone - just start jotting down at the end of the day all your incoming and outgoing calls. Keep that log for a month, and tell me if there are not reasonably predictable patterns. I call for pizza every Friday, I call my mother on Sundays, and I call people from work on other seemingly irregular occasions, but with a predictable periodicity.

Corporations who vaccum up all this data then turn it around into well-defined lists, sending junk mail, email, and all other manner of advertising to get you to spend your money on the things you've clearly defined are attractive to you... be they dog collars or prep stockpiles. The real danger is when those lists get in the hands of people with less wholesome motives, like hackers, ID thieves, and in the event you're a suspect in a legal matter, law enforcement (post warrent, unless you're a terrorist).

Your digital signature is larger than you can imagine, but it's not using fictional technology, but rather the every-day transactions we've all been doing since we opened our first bank account, got our first phone, or took that first "club card" at the store.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Be very careful about your post. It's not just the good guys that lurk here.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

kejmack said:


> Excuse me, but my post is not hype or misinformation! I work for a police department and we track people's cellphones all the time. The officers also look at cellphones when they arrest a subject. Take out your driver's license and look at the metal strip on the back. Take a $20 bill out of your wallet and hold it up to the light. Do you see the metal strip along one edge?
> 
> You can choose to not to believe me, but it is not hype or misinformation. I provided a link for you to check out the photograph for yourself.


Yeah, I will second most of this info. I am an officer with the uniformed department of a federal agency, and I can verify that everything he said was true, except the cash thing: I have never heard of anything that can remotely tally the amount of cash in your pocket based on the security strips. Not to say that it doesn't exist, just that I have never dealt with a system as described.

And "reading your license plate from space"? Pssssh. Yeah, maybe 20 years ago! We can count the number of fleas on your dog from space!


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

Clarice said:


> Be very careful about your post. It's not just the good guys that lurk here.


That's why I don't discuss where I work, what I do for a living, or the details of my preps. An open forum is not a trust-able location for such information, though good ideas may flourish and be shared... and I support that... I would never post anything truly sensitive here.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

The other important thing to remember here is that these are _capabilities _, not standard operating procedures. I have never initiated a cell phone trace; it can be done, but very rarely. The privacy of U.S. persons is very closely guarded and protected from abuse. It takes a _lot_ to step on those rights, and it is not done lightly. Also, there are heavy penalties in place for those who would abuse them.

Think of this sort of technology like a nuclear weapon: Yes, they are in the possession of the government, but they are not used lightly, or before every other option has been expended.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

They can't read your license plates from space. Satellites only can see straight down.

We live in a country with 300 million people. There's safety in numbers.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Smithy said:


> All I'm asking for is sources. Something suggesting that what you say is true.
> 
> I am aware that cellphones, particularly smart phones with GPS chips, can be interrogated through the cell network and the phone's location revealed (not the same as "tracked from space").
> 
> ...


 Its true.
Go back to when Clinton was blowing up the Balkans to hand them over to islam.
I was standing in a furniture store and on the tv was the war in Iraq. They were bragging on our superior technology and showing a pilots view before he blew the bunker to smitherings.
There was an old lady sitting in the bunker in what looked like a rocking chair,soon it was just static .The pilot had blew it up.This old lady and the man with her were in a bunker with 4 foot thick walls .The pilot could see everything in the room from satalite.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Finding You*

My job was hunting down people who did not want to be found.

I was a Deputy sheriff and a licensed private investigator.

I found over thirty six hundred people who did not want to be located.

This is what you will have to do to escape detection and location.

1. You need to be a psychopath. You can never again make contact with anyone you know and this includes all relatives.

2. You are going to have to obtain some false identity documents , preferably several identities and you will need a history and cover story to compliment each of them.

3. You will need a lot of cash or stolen credit cards.

4. If you have a cell phone, it needs to be stolen and you can only power it up when you make a call. ( this means removing the battery when you are not making a call)

5. You need to disguise your appearance because you will be identified on security cameras any time you are in public.

6. You will have to change or lose any habits or hobbies . This is an area investigators will pursue

7. You will need a vehicle registered to your alias with tags that match.

8. You can never get in a position where you are finger printed or your DNA is taken.

9. You will have difficulty if you are sick or injured as you will have no medical history .

In short with the exception of spies and psychopaths most people are not prepaired to live this kind of life and we found them sooner or later.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Clarice said:


> Be very careful about your post. It's not just the good guys that lurk here.


 Not just our post but yes we are watched as evidenced by what they tell us ,they don't hide the fact we are all on their terror wach list.You go to a site that has gun owners,food'horders',preppers or christians on it and your in their data base.
Every site we visit they know about too.Thats why so many tores now have memberships .No membership,no discount.
If you own property your on a watch list to.So there is no hiding anyway.
Hiding will not keep you out of danger.
Those in places like Montana will be some of the first ones to find this out 'Georgia,Montana Guillitines on military bases'Fema Camps all over the place.
If I could I'd go to canada and get as far out as possible.
Ten Commandments taken out of public places while islam foot bathers are being put in ,payer out of school,while islam has prayer rooms and time out to pray.

They will use islam then they too will be enslaved,imo fro mwhat I see with my own eyes and by what I hear from indirectly their own mouth.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

paladin562 said:


> Big Brother is here.


He's been here for ages now.
we've been blued and screwed,just waitin' to get tattooed.


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree with the above on being aware. I once did a search on one of my user names and lots of info popped up. Not damaging; just shocking so much was out there....and some of it was actually ME.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Turtle said:


> The other important thing to remember here is that these are _capabilities _, not standard operating procedures. I have never initiated a cell phone trace; it can be done, but very rarely. The privacy of U.S. persons is very closely guarded and protected from abuse. It takes a _lot_ to step on those rights, and it is not done lightly. Also, there are heavy penalties in place for those who would abuse them.
> 
> Think of this sort of technology like a nuclear weapon: Yes, they are in the possession of the government, but they are not used lightly, or before every other option has been expended.


 I think everything is now being escalated like never before.Our laws are pretty much gone or ignored,or nation is being invaded and we have nobody left on our side in leadership.They are making deals with china,africa and others in case they need their help controlling us.
Its come to the point now they don't even try to hide their plans or agendas.
Like deer in the headlights we are so bombarded with issues we don't know which way to run.
Lots of prayer and keep busy to save sanity and soul. All my opinion.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

BillS said:


> They can't read your license plates from space. Satellites only can see straight down.
> 
> We live in a country with 300 million people. There's safety in numbers.


Yes they can read your LP from "space". They're called low angle satellites.

Safety in numbers--much like whether or not someone would task a satellite on you--depends on how "interesting" you are.


----------



## drifter0069 (Jan 6, 2011)

vikx said:


> I agree with the above on being aware. I once did a search on one of my user names and lots of info popped up. Not damaging; just shocking so much was out there....and some of it was actually ME.


holy chit.... i just did that. thats spooky....lol


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

drifter0069 said:


> holy chit.... i just did that. thats spooky....lol


 Yep after reading my web history its too late for my opinioned self.
I may as well have spit in their eyes to get more attention.
Good thing I'm old and smoke,otherwise I'd feel cheated .


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

WOW! Did a quick search and it showed me a private message I sent on this site. Nothing to hide, but didn't think something like that would show up. Big Brother is only one of the "scareys"


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

mpguy18 said:


> WOW! Did a quick search and it showed me a private message I sent on this site. Nothing to hide, but didn't think something like that would show up. Big Brother is only one of the "scareys"


Thats not big brother, thats cousin Google!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Yeah, I will second most of this info. I am an officer with the uniformed department of a federal agency, and I can verify that everything he said was true, except the cash thing: I have never heard of anything that can remotely tally the amount of cash in your pocket based on the security strips. Not to say that it doesn't exist, just that I have never dealt with a system as described.
> 
> And "reading your license plate from space"? Pssssh. Yeah, maybe 20 years ago! We can count the number of fleas on your dog from space!


so, Turtle..the video and email we all received with the technology that reads your strip on the credit card through our wallet/bag is true??


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

TheAnt said:


> Thats not big brother, thats cousin Google!


They're the same.
They are working hand in hand.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

It wouldn't matter. I could care less if "they" know I went to the store, or called someone on my cell, or bought two 50-lb. bags of rice at Costco this summer, and I doubt "they" care. If they DID care, and I somehow stood out to them, I doubt I could protect my privacy. I believe they are capable of some pretty intense surveillance and analyzing of my life and habits, but unless I somehow pop up in a random training exercise, I can't imagine why I should be paranoid. I own property, I have vehicles and a driver's license, etc., so they certainly know where to find me! I guess they'd have to connect the "where" with a reason to care. Just saying I don't trust the government isn't enough reason. No one trusts the government, or for that matter trusts their employers, neighbors, friends, family, the guy in the car in the next lane on the freeway, the person in front of you at the store, etc. Heck, the government doesn't trust us, either! What a world we live in.

But no, you can't hide. If "they" are looking at you, flaunt yourself. The more you try to hide or look devious, the more you'd pique their curiosity 

If I thought "they" were tracking where I go in my car, I'd fill my tank and drive to random locations, for fun. Waste of money but fun to mess with them!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Easy solution...

Don't own a "smart" phone.

Don't have credit cards.

Drivers license ( at least here) Don't have the magnetic strip to be able to read it.

Don't do anything in public you don't want anyone to know.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

BillM said:


> My job was hunting down people who did not want to be found.
> 
> I was a Deputy sheriff and a licensed private investigator.
> 
> ...


If you're not a high priority target there are ways to effectively disappear. I've done accounting work. I know how a lot of local restaurants hire. You could give a false name and tell them you lost your drivers license and social security card. You could work for months before they finally tell you you can't work anymore. There are also businesses that will let you work for cash. Usually they're bars and restaurants but there are some junk yards too. There are old hotels that are converted to apartments where you can pay cash. Sure, you can't drive a car anymore or contact any friends or family. But if you're looking at five years in prison you wouldn't mind going to another state and starting over again.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

JayJay said:


> so, Turtle..the video and email we all received with the technology that reads your strip on the credit card through our wallet/bag is true??


I got an e-mail with a video about the technology that exists to read all of the info on your credit card.

It was a hand held device that looks like a palm thingamaggie (I don't know what the heck they are called but you get my meaning) and seems innocent enough. All they have to do, so is said is walk up next to you and the mini scanner/computer or what ever the heck it is does the rest.

It was suggested that if you carry a credit card either carry it in some type of metal case or wraped in foil.

Like I said I received the e-mail as a warning and I cannot say yes or no about the technology. :scratch


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Type in your name and city at spokeo.com

Should be named "spooky-o". 

I had my info removed when I was a peace officer. They may still have a public link (maybe subdued in their company info) to remove your info.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

oldvet said:


> I got an e-mail with a video about the technology that exists to read all of the info on your credit card.
> 
> It was a hand held device that looks like a palm thingamaggie (I don't know what the heck they are called but you get my meaning) and seems innocent enough. All they have to do, so is said is walk up next to you and the mini scanner/computer or what ever the heck it is does the rest.
> 
> ...


That is part of an RFID scanner which is the same technology that Walmart (and other large corporations) use to keep track of their inventory - kind of like a bar-code reader but with some serious power behind it.

RFID is embedded into electronic passcards that a company will use to unlock doors. RFID is embedded into the new "smart" passports. RFID is embedded in the new credit-cards that you only need to place near a reader for the card to be billed.

They say that it is secure, but, with the ability to have pocket-sized RFID readers, someone just needs to get really close to you (like on a bus or other mass-transit-system in the city) to read everything that they can get on you - take that information and turn it into a way to steal your money or identity.

There are RFID signal blockers available on the internet (as well as plans to build your own) that will scramble the signal till you take the card (or item) out of the protector in order to use. In the case of RFID identity (like in a passport) - you can put the passport into a microwave to burn up the chip rendering it useless. It just means that the person checking your passport will have to do it manually instead of electronically ...

:google:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I searched my username about a year ago and was shocked at some of the disgusting people out there also using mine. Ugh. Hope no one confuses me with some of them!

The information on spokeo is public information but it is spooky to know anyone can type it in and find out so much about you, even look at photos of your house in some cases. You can go to google maps and click on satelite image, put in the address you got on spokeo or other search engines, and home in and look at the person's house from above and see everything in their neighborhood. Then you can ask it what restaurants (or whatever) are nearby, and it'll show you where they are in the neighborhood and name them. I once convinced a friend I'd been to their home town (I hadn't) by saying "yeah, 'such and such' restaurant is on the corner of 'whatever and whatever'", just a few blocks from their house. I did then tell them the truth but it was fun while it lasted. 

You just can't get too freaked by this. It's the world we live in, for better or worse. You can't escape it or get out of it. None of us (I think?) have done anything so bad or outrageous that the government is staking out our homes. 

Don't quit living and spend your life in fear, trying to hide out from a threat that is probably not paying attention to you anyway. The simpler you can keep your life, the less you have to worry about anyone tracking you for any reason, but be real about it.

Much as I would love to be neighbors with the likes of NaeKid and TiredIron up in Canada, I'm not going to get all scared and sell my house and leave the country. Here in the wilds of Montana I suspect everyone of us stand out to "them", and "they" probably have done some checking to see just who people are out here. 

See, those who think the only safe place would be to move to a place like this, just remember, there's a certain level of anonyminity (is that a word?) to the hustle and bustle and millions of people in urban areas! Too many of you for them to track house by house and make up a file on each of you!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

How I long for the days of transister radio.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> How I long for the days of transister radio.


And Tv's with tubes! Remember how the screen would slowly get darker when you shut it off, until there was just that white dot in the middle?

Sigh...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> And Tv's with tubes! Remember how the screen would slowly get darker when you shut it off, until there was just that white dot in the middle?
> 
> Sigh...


 yes I remember that and our 2 channels .I even barely remember the first one we had,I think it was 1955.
My mother use to write lots of short stories until the tv came along.She always wished she had of stuck to the writting,she had nothing to lose but plenty to gain if they were published.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

vikx said:


> I once did a search on one of my user names and lots of info popped up. Not damaging; just shocking so much was out there....and some of it was actually ME.


I just searched my name and found my OBITUARY!!!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Hahaha! My real name (and it's spelling) are actually the same as a famous person and so they would really have to dig to find something that was actually about me! lol Sure there is stuff out there, about all of us.. they say that you are caught on camera about 10 times a day if you live in the city.. a bit less if you live in smaller towns.. Heck.. you can't drive by an ATM without getting (maybe) caught on camera.
Act normal.. blend in.. text on your fake cell phone.. no one will be wiser


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

Gina Lollobrigida?? Couldn't resist...


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

vikx said:


> Gina Lollobrigida?? Couldn't resist...


Nope but very funny! lol! She is much younger and better looking haha! Married a loser but ach what can you say!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:

I just looked at my info on spokeo to see about me...

...wow, the ONE reference that was 'close', wasn't very close (10 year old info)...

...guess it pays to be 'paranoid' from the womb

or maybe spokeo 'free' version just sucks :nuts:


----------



## drifter0069 (Jan 6, 2011)

More proof that we are being monitored. How many people have these installed in their homes i wonder? I dont like this one bit.......
Smart Meters Can Reveal Your Personal Habits in The Worldwide Energy Web :


----------



## rextex (Sep 14, 2011)

I live in the country so there are no cams, other then satilites, and NEVER carry a cell phone just for this reason. Call me paranoid if you want!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I won't have a cell phone, land line is a big enough pain in the @$$.

if you want to fry the "secret GPS" just zap it with a de gaussing tool,bear in mind it won't work for you anymore either.


----------



## drifter0069 (Jan 6, 2011)

rextex said:


> I live in the country so there are no cams, other then satilites, and NEVER carry a cell phone just for this reason. Call me paranoid if you want!


i used to live in quincy. i do miss it up there.....


----------



## rico567 (Nov 2, 2008)

kejmack said:


> For those of you worried about OnStar....take a look at this!!!!
> 
> Gigapixel.com - 2011 Stanley Cup Game 7 Canucks Fan Zone
> 
> ...


This rests on one huge, overwhelming assumption- that someone cares if you're hiding or not.


----------



## flayer (Jan 15, 2011)

*Hide in plain sight*

I have heard the phrase I'm going to use many times over the years, "become the grey man(woman)" , blend in with the rest of the sheeple, don't stand out, act out, or appear to be all that different. No matter your awareness or preparedness, yes harder then it appears, but basic OPSEC ideas are valid. You can argue we are standing out here but this is small potatoes, we're talking about not becoming victims that's all. Remain calm as they say heheh, and you too can fade a bit...


----------



## movax0 (Aug 23, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Excuse me, but my post is not hype or misinformation! I work for a police department and we track people's cellphones all the time. The officers also look at cellphones when they arrest a subject. Take out your driver's license and look at the metal strip on the back. Take a $20 bill out of your wallet and hold it up to the light. Do you see the metal strip along one edge?
> 
> You can choose to not to believe me, but it is not hype or misinformation. I provided a link for you to check out the photograph for yourself.


Do you track them if the cell phone is on a sim chip bought with cash?

By the way, my prepaid credit card rides in some of this. 
EMI Shielding Laminates and EMI Products at JEMIC Shielding Technology

For EVERY measure there is a counter measure. The question is do you want to go to the time and expense to implement it.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

drifter0069 said:


> More proof that we are being monitored. How many people have these installed in their homes i wonder? I dont like this one bit.......
> Smart Meters Can Reveal Your Personal Habits in The Worldwide Energy Web :


yeah, they came to install that & I told them they could shove it you-know-where 

they tried to tell me I had no choice to which I respond, "oh yes I do, I can switch utility contractors"

they left

I'm sure there's a tinfoil hat sticker next to my name in their dossier

Federal Reserve


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Spokeo isn't even the best site of its kind. Pipl.com is even better. There's also peoplefinders.com, zabasearch.com, peekyou.com, And some others here:

Top 28 People Search Sites and Email Address Directories - About Email

I have a very unusual name. There are only 4 people in the country with my name. I'm easy to find that way. I've also done web searches by some of my user names as well. One of them has my real name with my user name!


----------



## blarg (Sep 26, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Excuse me, but my post is not hype or misinformation! I work for a police department and we track people's cellphones all the time. The officers also look at cellphones when they arrest a subject. Take out your driver's license and look at the metal strip on the back. Take a $20 bill out of your wallet and hold it up to the light. Do you see the metal strip along one edge?
> 
> You can choose to not to believe me, but it is not hype or misinformation. I provided a link for you to check out the photograph for yourself.


I would like to point out that asking for sources is not cause for negative feedback. All good research is backed by sources. This is just a forum not a research paper so obviously nobody is required to provide source material but extra reading on subjects related to an interesting post are always informative and welcome in my opinion.


----------

